# Libellenlaich



## cwm (23. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,ich habe nicht gewußt,das __ Libellen auch Unterwasser laichen.Ich habe heute beobachtet,
das eine Libelle auf einer Wasserpflanze gelandet ist.Das war und ist nun wirklich keine Sensation,aber keine Minute später tauchte die Libelle ab.Ich lief ins Haus und holte meine kleine Kamera und fotografierte Sie beim laichen.
Auch wenn Ihr das Unterwasserlaichen der Libelle schon kennt,also für mich ist es absolut neu.
Gruß cwm


----------



## lissbeth66 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlaich*

Das ist mir auch neu.....wieso hab ich dann so oft ertrunkene __ Libellen im Teich ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlaich*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch neu.....wieso hab ich dann so oft ertrunkene __ Libellen im Teich ?



Hi Karin,

das liegt wohl daran das auch Libellen mal von Natur aus sterben (vor allem sterben die meißten Insektenweibchen dann wenn sie ihre Pflicht am Ende des erschöpfenden Eierlegens erfüllt haben - die Männchen machen sich ja meißt schon kurz nach der Begattung von Acker)

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlaich*

Ich habe das auch schon mal beobachten dürfen, gepostet unter __ Libellen 2012:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/400032/64

Bei mir waren Männchen und Weibchen noch verbunden!

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlaich*

Hm..."verkuppelte" hab ich bei mir am Teich schon gesehen... aber nicht beim Laichen und auch nicht unter Wasser...

Bisher hatte ich immer nur welche beobachtet, die an einem passenden Platz gelandet sind und ihren Hinterleib an passenden Pflanzen angedrückt haben und dort in mehreren Aktionen ihre Eier angehaftet haben.

Das das mitunter so 'Final' ausgeführt wird hab ich echt noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlaich*

Hi

Ich habe heute auch ne Libelle an meinem noch kahlen Teich gesehen. Es war eine sehr große grünliche gewesen.
Sie hat sich auf eine Folienfalte gesetzt und das Hinterteil drauf gedrückt. Dann hat sie sich den umliegenden Baum genauer angeschaut (aber nur im Flug) und ist wieder verschwunden. Hat sie da jetzt Eier abgelegt oder verhalten sie sich öfter so?
Nebenbei konnte ich schon einen __ Gelbrandkäfer beobachten, wie er einmal den Teich umkreist hat nd dann im asser gelandet ist. Hat mich schon überrascht - einfach angebrummt und voll eingetaucht wie ein Stein

Grüße Michael


----------



## Andreas Th. Hein (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlaich*

Hallo Miteinander, 

es freut mich stets, wenn Menschen die Natur mit offenen Augen beobachten. Dabei werden dann so Vorgänge entdeckt, die im Grunde völlig normal sind und seit Millionen von Jahren so funktionieren. 
Die Eiablagen der Weibchen werden auf recht unterschiedliche Weise vollzogen. Wie hier schon berichtet wurde geschieht das teilweise in Begleitung des Männchens im sogenannten Tandem, teilweise eben im Alleingang, entweder weil eine Art das immer so macht oder weil das Pärchen gestört wurde. Wer Lust auf mehr Informationen über die Eiablage hat, ist herzlich eingeladen: Eiablage verschiedener Libellenarten.

@Michael der 2. Sicherlich hat ein Weibchen versucht ein Ei in die Folie zu stechen. Gelegentlich werden Eier auch auf Autos oder auch in Maisfelder abgelegt. Das sind dann quasi Irrtümer. Eine Libelle kann schwer einen Schilfgürtel von einem Maisfeld unterscheiden und ein Auto reflektiert das Licht genau wie die Oberfläche eines Gewässers. 

Nun muss ich mich bremsen um euch hier nicht mit zu langen Texten den Spaß und somit euer Interesse raube 

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Libellenlaich*

Hi Andreas

Danke für die Info. Wer lesen will soll lesen und wer nicht, der eben nicht.
Ja, kann sein dass das ihr Vorhaben war. Sie hat ja auch nach 1-2 Versuchen dann aufgegeben. Schade vielleicht nächstes Jahr...

Grüße Michael


----------

